# Womit kann ich Bilder bearbeiten?



## Samira (25. März 2011)

Ich bin neue hier Hallo wer kann mir sagen wo ich fotos bearbeiten kann 
********


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. März 2011)

Hey Samira und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de.

Ich hab deinen Beitrag mal aus der Grafik FAQ gelöst und als eigenständigen Thread hier abgelegt.
Zum Thema: Es gibt zahlreiche Programme, mit denen du Bilder bearbeiten kannst. Hierzu sollten wir aber von dir zumindest wissen, was du genau vor hast, ob und welche Programme dir zur Verfügung stehen und wie dein Kenntnisstand in Sachen Bildbearbeitung ist.

Deiner Frage nach gehe ich mal aus, dass du noch Anfänger bist, daher ist die Beantwortung der ersten Frage (Inwieweit willst du Fotos bearbeiten?) eigentlich erstmal die wichtigste.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## ink (25. März 2011)

Moin. Schwierige Frage.
Nach Ort: Dunkelkammer, zu Hause, Internetcafe, mit Polaroid auch unterwegs.
Nach Programm: GIMP (kostenlos), Photoshop (auch Ps Elements), Photo Impact und wie sie alle heißen.

Ist dir damit geholfen?
Falls nicht, haben wir eine hervorragende Boardsuche, die dich sicherlich zum Ziel führt.


----------



## Samira (25. März 2011)

Ja genau ich bin neu hier ich suche schon seit monaten ein bearbeitungs programm gesucht (endlich gefunden ) denn mein hobby ist es bilder zu maxhen uund sie zu bearbeten das sind bilde von meinem frewunden und mir  Lg


----------



## Samira (25. März 2011)

Ich suche so eins wo man schärfen kacheln texte und das alles das alles maxchen kann was aber nicht zu kompliziert und kostenlos ist Lg Samira


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. März 2011)

Na das ist doch schon mal ne Aussage. 
Da ich denke, dass das Geld bei dir nicht so locker sitzt, muss also bestenfalls eine kostenlose Software her. An dieser Stelle kommt das von ink angesprochene GIMP oder Artweaver ins Spiel, mit denen du genau das umsetzen kannst. Für die Umsetzung dessen ist die programmeigene Hilfe bzw. Google dein Freund.
Alternativ hätt ich noch "Four open source online image editors" im Angebot, bei denen du noch nicht mal eine Software installieren musst, sondern alles über das Internet basteln kannst.

Viel Erfolg,
Markus

P.S. Bitte nimm dir in Zukunft etwas mehr Zeit für deine Beiträge, speziell für die Zeichensetzung und Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Das erleichtert ungemein das Lesen und damit auch deine Chancen, dass dir geholfen wird.


----------

